# Isidorus's- Keep on the Shadowfell (OOC)



## isidorus (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi I am going to start a D&D - Keep on the Shadowfell for 4th edition. I have four players 

Ybor Dwarf Fighter 
KravenHuman Wizard
IronskullsDragonborn paladin
MoviebuffHalf-Elf Cleric
ZweischneidImrahil, Eladrin Rogue
BialaskaRigi the Warlock
Steve Goraka the Ranger

ALright we have 7 players and that is enough for this game. If anyone I left out would like to play I am willing to start a need game using the same adventure but different characters. You can post here or email me at Isidorus13 at gmail dot com

So lets together and have some fun.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 16, 2008)

isidorus said:
			
		

> Hi I am going to start a D&D - Keep on the Shadowfell for 4th edition. I have four players
> 
> dwarf Fighter ?
> Human Wizard
> ...




I'd be interested in playing. I would offer to play a Warlock instead of a Ranger (since Warlocks and Rangers kinda has the same role as ranged striker). Otherwise I could probably whip up a Rogue or a Ranger.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 16, 2008)

I would love to play an Eladrin Rogue
!


----------



## Ybor (Jun 17, 2008)

If someone else is gonna be a rogue, I'll stay as the dwarf fighter. I want to tweek my charcter a little bit though. I would like to bass my character off of Gotrek from the Warhammer novels, so if there is any kind of Berserker type sub-class I can use, thats how I'll role.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 17, 2008)

Ybor said:
			
		

> If someone else is gonna be a rogue, I'll stay as the dwarf fighter. I want to tweek my charcter a little bit though. I would like to bass my character off of Gotrek from the Warhammer novels, so if there is any kind of Berserker type sub-class I can use, thats how I'll role.




There is no 4e class or paragon path similar to the Barbarian/berserker type unfortunately.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> There is no 4e class or paragon path similar to the Barbarian/berserker type unfortunately.




Look at this article:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4dnd/20080613a

Perhaps you and your DM can work something out.
Would love to ply the Felix (Human Rogue) to your character, but I seem to be a little bit late.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Bialaska and Zweischneid welcome to the game. I have updated the firts message to include you as players. Your character choices are great. When you get a chance you post some characters for me.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantastic!!!

I'll see to get a first draft of the character up during the day.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 18, 2008)

What system are we using for generating our characters? Any limitations?


----------



## isidorus (Jun 18, 2008)

> What system are we using for generating our characters? Any limitations?




I am up to any of them in the 4E books, due to that we have a mixture of custom and pre-gen characters.I would say as long as everything isn't 16's or 18's you are fine. I just lent my players handbook to one of our players here at work for the game.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 18, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Rigi the Warlock! - for GM eyes only]
Rigi the Warlock
Kobold Warlock level 1
Unaligned

Strength 8 (-1) 0
Constitution 18 (+4)
Dexterity 15 (+2)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 10 (+0)
Charisma 14 (+2)

Armor Class 14, Fortitude Defense 14, Reflex Defense 13, Will Defense 13
Initiative +2, Speed 6
HP 30 (Bloodied 15, Healing Surge 7, Surges per day 10)

FEATS: Warrior of the Wild (gain 1 skill, 1/encounter use Hunter's Quarry)

RACE FEATURES: +2 con, +2 dex, small size, speed: 6 squares, +2 stealth, +2 thievery, trap sense (+2 defense vs. traps), shifty (at-will, minor action, shift 1 square)

LANGUAGES: Common, Draconic

SKILLS: Arcana +7, Bluff +7, Insight +5, Thievery +9, Stealth +9

EQUIPMENT: Leather Armor, Standard Adventurers Kit, Wand, 53 gp

CLASS FEATURES: Proficiencies: Cloth armor, Leather Armor, Simple melee, Simple ranged; Eldritch Blast (constitution), Eldritch Pact (Star, fate of the void), Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock's Curse +1d6

EXPLOITS:
At-Will spells:
Dire Radiance (range 10, +4 vs. Fortitude, 1d6+4 radiant damage, if target moves nearer, deal 1d6+4 extra damage)
Eldritch Blast (range 10, +4 vs. Reflex, 1d10+4 damage)

Encounter spells:
Vampiric Embrace (range 5, +4 vs. will, 2d8+4 necrotic damage, gain 5 temporary hit points)

Daily Exploits:
Armor of Agathys (standard action, gain 12 hp. Until end of encounter enemies adjacent takes 1d6+4 cold damage)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 18, 2008)

*Imrahil, Eladrin Rogue*

Ok, got a character up. The concept is still.. uh.. vague, as there's yet little background to work with. This can easily be changed obviously. 


The character
Name: Imrahil
Race: Eladrin
Class: Rogue
Role: Striker
Level: 1

*Imrahil*
Imrahil is a slender, athletic Eladrin, comfortable in the shadows of the world as in the twilight of the Feywild. He wears his fair hair unusually short for an Eladrin, accentuating his hawkish features. A faint white vertical scar marres his fine Eladrin features. His blue-and-silver eyes usually shine with eager anticipation. Imrahil carries a set of razorsharp eladrin-crafted blades in different sizes, all polished to a shine. His clothing and gear are plain, if expertly crafted and meticulously cared for. 

Background
Banished on behalf of a mighty ghaele's anger, who Imrahil offended, he has turned his back on the feywild and travels this world as a mercenary. Though riches of this profession appeal to him, Imrahil's main ambition is to prove wrong, or possible avenge his exile by hohning his skills, seek fame and return to the feywild in glory. 

[sblock=Abilities]
	
	



```
[U]Ability scores[/U]
Strength     : [B]14 (+2)[/B]     Hit points : [B]26[/B]
Constitution : [B]14 (+2)[/B]     Bloodied   : [B]13[/B] 
Dexterity    : [B]18 (+4) [/B]    Surges     : [B] 6[/B]
Intelligence : [B]10 [/B]         Surges/day : [B] 8[/B]     
Wisdom       : [B]10 [/B]         Initiative : [B]+4[/B]
Charisma     : [B]13 (+1) [/B]     

[U]Defenses:[/U]
Armour class : [B]16 [/B]
Fortitude    : [B]12[/B] 
Reflex       : [B]16[/B] 
Will         : [B]12 (17 vs. charm effect)[/B]

[U]Skills[/U]
Acrobatics (Dex): [B]+ 9 [/B] (trained)
Athletics  (Str): [B]+ 7 [/B] (trained)
Arcana     (Int): [B]+ 2 [/B] (+2 racial)
Bluff      (Cha): [B]+ 6 [/B] (trained)
History    (Int): [B]+ 2 [/B] (+2 racial)
Intimidate (Cha): [B]+ 7 [/B] (trained, Student of the Sword)
Perception (Wis): [B]+ 5 [/B] (trained, Eldarin education)
Stealth    (Dex): [B]+ 9 [/B] (trained)
Streetwise (Cha): [B]+ 6 [/B] (trained)
Thievery   (Dex): [B]+ 9 [/B] (trained)
```
Languages:  
Common, Elven

Racial traits
Eldarin education; eldarin WP; eldarin will; fey origin; trance; fey step

Class features
Brutal scoundrel, first strike, rogue weapon talent, sneak attack (2d6 +2)

Feats
Student of the Sword (Fighter multi-class)
-- +1 to attack/encounter with one-handed weapon, target marked --

Weapon Proficiency: 
Dagger, hand crossbow, longsword, shuriken, sling, short sword, spear

Size:   Medium
Speed:  6 squares
Vision: Low-light[/sblock][sblock=Powers]
_Basic attack_*Short sword*
 Attack: *+5 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d6 +2*

*Shuriken*
 Attack: *+7 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d6 + 4*​_At-will:_*Deft Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+7 vs. AC* Damage: *1d6 +4*

*Riposte Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+7 vs. AC* Damage: *1d6 +4*
-- riposte if attacked next turn --​_Encounter:_

*Fey Step (Race)*
_With a step, you vanish from one place and appear in another._
Teleportation, Move action, Personal​
*Dazing Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action, Attack: *+7 vs. AC* Damage: *1d6 +4*
--- target dazed ---​_Daily:_*Easy target (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+7 vs. AC* Damage: *2d6 +4*
--- target is slowed and grants combat advantage ---​[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]Currency:[/U] 
30 gp. 

[U]Equipment           Price    Weight    Other[/U]
Leather armour      25 gp    15 lb.    Light armour
Short sword         10 gp     2 lb. 
Dagger               1 gp     1 lb.    Off-hand, light thrown
Shuriken (20)        4 gp     4 lb.    light thrown

Adventurer's kit    28 gp    30 lb.    
  Backpack           2 gp     2 lb.
  Bedroll            1 sp     5 lb.
  Flint & Steel      1 gp      -
  Pouch, belt        1 gp   1/2 lb.
  Rations, trail     5 gp    10 lb.    10 days
  Rope, silk        10 gp     5 lb.    50 ft.
  Sunrod (4)         8 gp     4 lb.   
  Waterskin          1 gp     4 lb.      

Climber's kit        2 gp    11 lb.    +2 for climbing    
  Grappling hook     1 gp     4 lb.
  Hammer             5 sp     2 lb.
  Pitons (10)        5 sp     5 lb. 

[B]Total               70 gp    65 lb.[/B]

Normal load:    130 lb.
Heavy load:     260 lb.
Max. drag load: 650 lb.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## isidorus (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool characters Bialaska and Zweischneid, I like both of them a lot.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 20, 2008)

isidorus said:
			
		

> Cool characters Bialaska and Zweischneid, I like both of them a lot.




I would love to throw in my hat: I see you're looking for a Human wizard...would an Eladrin wizard be ok?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## ironskulls (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in, will post charachter details tomorrow. Nanc will do the same!


----------



## ironskulls (Jun 22, 2008)

*Dragonborn Paladin "Ironskulls"*

The character
Name: Ironskulls
Race: Dragonborn
Class: Paladin
Role: Strike enemy with brutal force!

Who I am
I'm not going to win any beauty contest, but I can kick some a**! 6-4, 260, muscles and a dragon type head. Very scary! But a heart of good, not evil.

What I do
I have dedicated my life to honor and the pursuit of excellence. I trained and have become a divine warrior and am commited to the cause of life and goodness.


----------



## Moviebuff (Jun 23, 2008)

*Half-Elf Cleric*

The character
Name: Enelya Alcarin
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Cleric
Role: The best of human and elf...charismatic, confident, and a natural leader. My prayers to heal and bolster my teammates.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 23, 2008)

Interesting.. You look for newly made accounts using the character names for this game?


----------



## isidorus (Jun 23, 2008)

> Zweischneid Interesting.. You look for newly made accounts using the character names for this game?




Actually no Zweischneid, they are my brother and his wife. he has played before and it is her first game. I would do it at the tabletop but we are about 1000 miles apart.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Steve, I intended to keep the players at six, but if you are willing to play a ranger I will allow a seventh player.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 23, 2008)

isidorus said:
			
		

> Hi Steve, I intended to keep the players at six, but if you are willing to play a ranger I will allow a seventh player.




Hey Isidorus,

OK, I'm game for a ranger (thanks for making a spot for me!   . Here is my first jab at it (using 32 pt buy): a dual battle-axe wielding dwarf ranger, focusing on dungeoneering.

FYI, this is my first attempt at making a character with 4e, so I apologize in advance if I fudge some numbers up. Ill update the character sheet in the following days:

[sblock]
The character
Name: Gimlak Silveraxe
Race: Dwarf
Class: Ranger
Role: Striker
Level: 1

[sblock=Abilities]
	
	



```
[U]Ability scores[/U]
Strength     : [B]16 (+2)[/B]     Hit points : [B]33[/B]
Constitution : [B]14 (+2)[/B]     Bloodied   : [B]16[/B] 
Dexterity    : [B]16 (+4) [/B]    Surges     : [B] 8[/B]
Intelligence : [B]10 [/B]         Surges/day : [B] 9[/B]     
Wisdom       : [B]16 [/B]         Initiative : [B]+3[/B]
Charisma     : [B]10 (+1) [/B]     

[U]Defenses:[/U]
Armour class : [B]16 [/B]
Fortitude    : [B]14[/B] 
Reflex       : [B]14[/B] 
Will         : [B]13 [/B]
+5 against poison

[U]Skills[/U]
Athletics  (Str): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
Dungeoneering (Wis): [B]+ 10 [/B] (trained, +2 dwarf)
Endurance (Con): [B]+ 5 [/B] (+2 dwarf)
Nature (Wis): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
Perception (Wis): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
Stealth    (Dex): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
```
Languages:  
Common, Dwarven

Racial traits
Dwarven resilience (use second wind as a minor action)
Encumbered speed
Stand your ground

Class features
Two blade fighting style, hunter's quarry, prime shot

Feats
Level 1: Dwarven weapon training (+2 damage axes and hammers), 
Ranger: Toughness (+5hp)

Weapon Proficiency: 
Simple melee, military melee, simple ranged, military ranged

Size:   Medium
Speed:  5 squares
Vision: Low-light[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]
_Basic attack_*Battle axe*
 Attack: *+5 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d10 +5*

*Long bow*
 Attack: *+5 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d10 + 3*​
_At-will:_*Twin attack (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC, two attacks* Damage: *1d10 +2, 2 attacks*

*Hit and run (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *1d10 +5*
-- If you move in the same turn after this attack, leaving
the first square adjacent to the target does not provoke an
opportunity attack from the target.--​
_Encounter:_
*Evasive Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action, Attack: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *2d10 +5*
--- Special: You can shift a number of squares equal to 4 either before or after the attack. ---​
_Daily:_*Jaws of the Wolf (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC, two attacks* Damage: *2d10 +5, two attacks*
--- Miss: Half damage per attack. ---​[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]Currency:[/U] 
30 gp. 

[U]Equipment           Price    Weight    Other[/U]
Hide armour      30 gp    25 lb.    Light armour
Battle axe       15 gp     6 lb. 
Battle axe       15 gp     6 lb. 
Battle axe       5 gp     6 lb. 	Off-hand
Hand axe (2x)	1 gp     1 lb.    heavy thrown
Dagger               1 gp     1 lb.    light thrown


Adventurer's kit    28 gp    30 lb.    
  Backpack           2 gp     2 lb.
  Bedroll            1 sp     5 lb.
  Flint & Steel      1 gp      -
  Pouch, belt        1 gp   1/2 lb.
  Rations, trail     5 gp    10 lb.    10 days
  Rope, silk        10 gp     5 lb.    50 ft.
  Sunrod (4)         8 gp     4 lb.   
  Waterskin          1 gp     4 lb.      

Climber's kit        2 gp    11 lb.    +2 for climbing    
  Grappling hook     1 gp     4 lb.
  Hammer             5 sp     2 lb.
  Pitons (10)        5 sp     5 lb. 

[B]Total               xx gp    xx lb.[/B]

Normal load:    160 lb.
Heavy load:     320 lb.
Max. drag load: 800 lb.
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Kraven (Jun 24, 2008)

Isiorus,
If Steve Gorak gives us too many wizards, I don't mind switching classes
Kraven


----------



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Kraven You are the wizard and Steve is the ranger.

Okay we have all the caharacters we need, 7 is defintely enough. I will just adjust the encounters to include the extra people.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

If anyone I left out would like to play I am willing to start a need game using the same adventure but different characters. You can post here or email me at Isidorus13 at gmail dot com


----------



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool we are off and running at this thread right here!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=232889

edited the game link


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

isidorus said:
			
		

> Hi I am going to start a D&D - Keep on the Shadowfell for 4th edition. I have four players
> 
> Ybor Dwarf Fighter
> KravenHuman Wizard
> ...




With the Ranger in the party, I assume that meant my Warlock had to go. Therefore I'd like to sign up for the next party that you're talking about.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

> Hi I am going to start a D&D - Keep on the Shadowfell for 4th edition. I have four players
> 
> Ybor Dwarf Fighter
> KravenHuman Wizard
> ...




Actually No Bialaska You are in, seems that I cut and pasted wrong and had Zweischneid twice. So lets play. Sorry about that!


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

isidorus said:
			
		

> Actually No Bialaska You are in, seems that I cut and pasted wrong and had Zweischneid twice. So lets play. Sorry about that!




AHH! Okay, that explains it. I was thinking that since you got a ranger, you might have removed the Warlock, since we were both strikers.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

I knew I forgot something and that was a dice roller program. Thanks Zweischneid for the most important dice roller. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/


----------



## Ybor (Jun 24, 2008)

The Character:
Name: Morim Stonecrusher
Race: Dwarf
Class: Fighter
Role: BAMF

Appearance:
Height:4'10" (tall dwarf)
Weight:215lbs
Hair:Mohawk Cropped short and dyed Blood Red, Medium short light brown beard with thick braides.
General Appearnce:
Morim is extremely muscular, with hands this size of a man's head. His armor is light and has many places where you can see the Runic tatoos that cover his body. His face has many small scars and his eyes are deep and piercing. he carries a clawed warhammer as well as a hand axe.
Background:
Morim is a victum of amnesia. The oldest memory he has is 3 years in which he woke up in a large cave surrounded by many dead bodies. The cave appeared to be host to a large battle between many races, mostly dwarves and goblins, but there were some human bodies as well. It seems as though he was the only survivor. He was caked in blood and had many small cuts as well as a massive head ache. He woke up not remembering his name or how he got there. After scavenging what he could from the carnage he made his way out from under the mountain. It took a day or two and when he finaly made it out it was daylight and a small lake was at the mouth of the cave. As he rinsed the dried up gore from his skin he noticed that he was covered in tattoos. All the tattooos were in Dwarfish runes, he could read them and a few described acts of courage, prayers to Kord, and there was one on the side of his neck that read "Morim, I will give you safety by strength". For the next three years he has been searching for his true identity and going by the name of Morim Stonecrusher.


----------



## Graf (Jun 25, 2008)

_Sorry to interrupt your game..._
Zweischneid,

Is it OK if I steal Imrahil for an NPC rogue in ePoL? (the player dropped a while back and I haven't the time to make up a new character)...


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 25, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> _Sorry to interrupt your game..._
> Zweischneid,
> 
> Is it OK if I steal Imrahil for an NPC rogue in ePoL? (the player dropped a while back and I haven't the time to make up a new character)...




Sure steal away to your heart's desire


----------



## isidorus (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=232889

New link to the game thread.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 29, 2008)

isidorus said:


> OCC I have had the same problem with the board Bialaska. So it has been hard for me to keep the game going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's your game Isidorus, but I think that's gonna cause massive delays. As a Pbp game, I believe it'll move much more smoothly if you have all the beasties controlled by the DM (i.e. you) act at the same time in the initiative order, cycle through the players, than again the Kobolds, again players, rinse, repeat...


----------



## isidorus (Jul 30, 2008)

I am taking your advice Zweischneid and the beasties will go first! Thanks


----------

